
‘Humans were not centre stage’: how ancient cave art puts us in our place - mpiedrav
https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2019/dec/12/humans-were-not-centre-stage-ancient-cave-art-painting-lascaux-chauvet-altamira
======
rdiddly
_" War led to the institution of slavery, especially for the women of the
defeated side (defeated males were usually slaughtered) and stamped the entire
female gender with the stigma attached to concubines and domestic servants.
Men did better, or at least a few of them, with the most outstanding
commanders rising to the status of kings and eventually emperors."_

Yes, other than being parenthetically slaughtered, men did great. I enjoyed
imagining Bill Burr tackling this bit.

------
lopmotr
Somehow the author manages to squeeze his exaggerated opinions about Trump and
global warming to an article about ancient cave art. Why do they keep doing
this?

------
Fjolsvith
...The Survivors.

